

Why You Should Freelance While Working Full-Time (and How to Do It) - theryanrobinson
http://www.ryrob.com/why-freelance-while-working-full-time-and-how-to-do-it/

======
jokr004
Shit, between my full-time job, commute to work, trying to feed myself,
generally dealing with life, I barely have enough time to get 6 hours of
sleep.. I'd love to dip my feet in the water, but doing that with a full time
job is just not going to happen.

~~~
uno7
Even if you have a short commute and easy life with lots of help from family &
friends, it's going to be incredibly hard to sustain this for longer than 6
months. Going to work, putting in 8 hours of solid work (so that you don't
have to finish stuff over the weekend or at night), and then coming home to
put in 2-3 hours a night is going to be difficult and will be physically
taxing.

If your goal is to eventually do it full-time, then it's definitely ok;
however, doing this just for side income is very hard. You run the risk of
burning out, having your performance at your 9-5 suffer, or hurting yourself
from the stress... seriously.

~~~
copperx
I freelanced while holding a full-time job and I burned out, my performance at
my 9-5 suffered, and I was in a great deal of stress.

It's a wonderful idea on paper, but the stars have to be aligned for it to
work. For example, if you have any kids, they shouldn't need a lot from you;
your work shouldn't be stressful or mentally taxing and you should be able to
leave work behind at 5pm; you shouldn't have any hard relationship problems;
or sick family members to take care of.

In other words, you have to be in top emotional and mental shape to pull this
off.

I developed software for small clients; but if I had problems at my 9-5, I
focused on that, but not always. This resulted in having my boss yelling at me
and my clients being exasperated for not having the full-featured software
ready. I had fear at work because I didn't want to confront my boss and I
developed a fear of answering the phone. It felt like everyone wanted
something from me, and RIGHT NOW. Getting a call from my wife or a family
member, let alone a friend or a stranger in the middle of this fiasco was
almost impossible; I didn't have the emotional resources to handle it all.
Sometimes I just broke down and cried. I was ashamed of my performance, and it
brought me incredible anxiety 24/7\. I had these mountains of work to do, and
I felt resentful and didn't want to work on them. All this brought the worst
in me.

Looking back on it, I had a hilariously maladaptive "coping" technique: When I
got a call from an exasperated client, asking "when will it be ready?" I said
"It will be ready tonight", trusting my ninja coding skills. Trust me, after
working 8 hours, commuting, and dealing with other people's emotional
problems, your working IQ decreases by at least 40 points. I said to myself "I
will not sleep tonight, finish that feature, and the client will be OK for at
least a couple of weeks." So of course, I wasn't finished with the feature by
5am, and even my young 30-year-old body screamed for rest, and I fell asleep
on my chair, or the reclining sofa where I often worked. The next day, I went
to work with red eyes, on autopilot, could not get anything done (more work
for later!), and the client called again, and I promised "it'll be done by
tomorrow", and the cycle continued. It sounds so stupid, but emotionally I was
indebted with the client: I couldn't finish the stupid feature that would take
me 2-3 hours to finish when fresh, and I felt that I was a subpar programmer
if I couldn't ship the damn thing TONIGHT, so I continued to put myself in
this state, until the weekend came, and I finished the features on Sundays,
most often.

Maybe it was my ADHD: I excel when I only have to focus on one task. But I
have a feeling that that might be true for a lot of people too.

Maybe it was a lack of discipline. As the article mentions, to be successful
at this you have to say "no matter what happens in my full-time job, or with
any personal problems, I will have to continue working constantly on the
freelance project." Well, life happens, and when you're this constrained, you
have to make hard decisions every day: should I help my wife tonight and work
twice as hard tomorrow to compensate? or should I just say no to her and deal
with the potential ramifications later?

Sometimes you just want to wind off and relax after work, do something
different, say, read a book or have sex. Again, when you're this constrained,
it's easy to lose balance and fall if you get distracted. Perhaps you've
underestimated the amount of work to do and you learned a lesson in software
estimation. But the responsibility is still yours.

Needless to say, I hurt myself a big deal in the process, telling myself that
if I quit "I didn't want it enough." When I stopped that madness and started
to focus on my 9-5 again, my life became livable again.

However, when I think about the fact that I wasn't successful freelancing it
still hurts my ego.

Now, bootstrapping an idea while working full-time is perhaps a bit saner: no
one is going to scream at you if you don't hit your deadlines and the
motivation is intrinsic. You might never get that startup to fruition, but at
least you won't kill yourself in the process.

~~~
cwsx
Thank you very much for writing this out. I'm in this exact position at the
moment (including the 24/7 anxiety) and this is real eye-opener. Time to make
some changes.

------
IndianAstronaut
I am doing this right now, but it is only temporary to pay down some debts. I
have no life but am just floating in a sea of work.

Also, finding freelance work is not easy. After searching for 2.5 years, I
finally found a gig.

~~~
zeeed
yeah, mod parent up. The proposal is ill-advised if you actually have anything
besides work or if you are attempting to approach your life with a mid-term
perspective (aka, what am I going to occupy myself with in 5/10/20/30 years)

------
nodesocket
I disagree wholeheartedly. You're only one person! Put your effort and talents
into the single job you really want to be working on at that moment. Stop
trying to optimize for the most money... Optimize for happiness.

------
stuaxo
I'm always suspicious now of people stuff like this - articles on freelancing
who sell courses about freelancing ... people with travel blogs who sell books
about being 'digital nomads'.

It's great they have found a life, but plenty of people doing freelancing will
be making money from freelance jobs, not running courses on freelancing itself
... and most 'digital nomads' will need to do stuff that is not making
products for other 'digital nomads'.

